# Naja kaouthia



## Benjamin (Nov 26, 2008)

Here I want to show you my male of Naja kaouthia


----------



## Benjamin (Nov 26, 2008)

in the Box over there you can see my female, a very huge one.
The day before yesterday the female retired this






Maybe you can see the father over there
Cheers
Benjamin


----------



## Dan19 (Nov 26, 2008)

Is the first one albino? Don't Monaoles usually have the ring at the back of there head? Nice snake.


----------



## Benjamin (Nov 26, 2008)

No Dan, this is a leucistic one
Cheers


----------



## Dan19 (Nov 26, 2008)

Well it looks great.


----------



## m.punja (Nov 26, 2008)

Albino monocles still carry the pattern, it's just not black, great looking snakes though Benjamin, thanks for sharing. I'd love to be able to legally keep cobra's
http://images.google.com.au/imgres?...&hl=en&safe=off&rlz=1T4GGLR_enAU290AU290&sa=X


----------



## Benjamin (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi m.punja. The reason you can´t keeping legal is you living in Australia.
We (herpers outside of Australia), will keeping some specials of your country, but are not able to..

Cheers


----------



## Camo (Nov 26, 2008)

Great looking snake you have there.


----------



## channi (Nov 26, 2008)

Truely beautiful Benjamin, please keep sharing pictures of your collection. We are all either secretly or openly envious.


----------



## Benjamin (Nov 26, 2008)

I´ll doing that today


----------



## ajwill (Nov 26, 2008)

Yeah, thanks Benjamin - they are beautiful! 
But I'm terribly newbie and have to ask - is that white/clear stuff in the second pic normal? Is it venom?


----------



## Benjamin (Nov 26, 2008)

no ajwill, that´s sperm
Cheers


----------



## Luke1 (Nov 26, 2008)

awsome snake! not so fond of the second pic though LOL ***rollseye*******


----------



## itbites (Nov 26, 2008)

Mmm sexy! Lol that snake is stunning! 
Veeerryyyyy lucky indeed


----------



## ajwill (Nov 26, 2008)

Sperm - yes - that makes perfect sense! Thanks Benjamin ...


----------



## Southside Morelia (Nov 26, 2008)

Benjamin said:


> no ajwill, that´s sperm
> Cheers


LMAO.... beautiful animal Benjamin! What else do you keep?


----------



## Benjamin (Nov 26, 2008)

In my privacy, I´m keeping Aspidelaps l. infuscatus, Naja atra (China), Oxyuranus microlepidotus and Crotalus viridis here you can see 






Porthidium olmec





Some more you can see here
http://www.gifttierhaus.de/index-Dateien/Landlebende.html

Cheers


----------



## ajwill (Nov 27, 2008)

Benjamin - you have such lovely snakes ... I've got a room full of girls going mad over them here.


----------



## Viaaf (Nov 29, 2008)

*Leucistic monocle cobra*

Benjamin, are you sure that's a leucistic? It may be the lighting, but it looks like a Suphan to me. There are two different lines of leucistic N.kaouthia here in the U.S., the one that is available is




The other is a single specimen that the owner is currently breeding. 
I see that you keep Aspidelaps. Any luck in breeding those?


----------



## Benjamin (Dec 7, 2008)

waiting a while, then your baby Naja is showing like mine, you´ll see
I don´t thing that´s suphan, I´m meaning, I´m sure (Babies had blue eyes!)

Cheers
Benjamin


----------



## chilli (Dec 7, 2008)

m.punja said:


> I'd love to be able to legally keep cobra's




are you fessin' up?


----------



## Benjamin (Dec 12, 2008)

And this is the huge girl
(photographed at 11.12.2008 )







Cheers
Benjamin


----------



## LullabyLizard (Dec 12, 2008)

What an amazing snake!


I love the second pic  :lol:


----------



## m.punja (Dec 12, 2008)

chilli said:


> are you fessin' up?


 

er, that was badly worded


----------

